# Low maintainence version of EI?



## idris (30 Apr 2011)

With my previous tanks (which could barely qualify as planted) my maintainence schedules have always started well, but as time has passed they have always become more lax. Not the tanks have suffered obviously for that. 

I've read a bit about EI and the thing that most puts me off is the mention of relatively large, regular water changes.
The thing that appeals is being able to make up your own ferts, in proportions that suit any particular needs, and not pay for a bottle that's 90% water.

Changing half of a 250l tank every week is not something I want to do, and realistically, even if I start well, it won't last. 
So is there a low maintainence version of EI, where I can do smaller water changes (preferably about 20%), and get away with doing them less often?


----------



## a1Matt (30 Apr 2011)

There are many different ways to run a planted tank.
IMO if you want to avoid the need for large WC's the first thing to do is not to add co2\carbon to the tank.

You will find this an interesting read:  http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... O2-methods


----------



## idris (30 Apr 2011)

Thanks. (You can't beat a recommendation for a good 25  page thread  )


----------

